# Anyone interested in Fruit Enzymes



## bigbuglv (Aug 17, 2009)

Fruit enzymes are great for healthy and if fermented properly it might taste a bit like wine, especially using grape as the ingredient. However you might need a air-tight bottle or u can purchase a antioxidant bucket for this purpose.

Try this and exchange of recipes are welcome.

*Ingredients*
350g Green Grape
350g Red Grape
300 Black Grape
1 Green Lemon300g brown rock sugar


*Method*
1. Rinse grapes and allow them to be air-dried.
2. Rinse and peel green lemon. Cut into thin slices.
3. Place a layer of dried grapes lemon fruit shreds and lemon shreds into a glass bottle, followed by a layer of rock sugar. Repeat this step until all ingredients are used up. Rock sugar must be placed as the top layer.
4. Seal and store the bottle in a shady and cool place for fermentation.
5. Shake the bottle on the 3rd and 4th day so that the fruits could be evenly fermented. Store for 2 weeks. 

BB


----------

